# Tuna and Mahi



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for the late report. This is about ten days old. Water temps are up and fishing is getting better. A few pics here and full report and video on the blog 
http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=858


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice catch guys!! Glad to see the blog back!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not much into blogs but a couple nice fish!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thx


----------



## funball76 (Jan 6, 2013)

What area were you fishing when you caught these?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

South of the nipple


----------

